# Opinions on Mary Robinson, please



## rmelly (6 Dec 2008)

I personally find many of her comments quite offensive, and don't like being talked (spoken (?)) down to. For example her behaviour over the recent (G-20 I think) economic summit that coincided with some do-gooder conference she was involved in was insulting to all concerned, and did her no credit.

Plus I think I heard or read somewhere that she thinks we should take in some of the 'exonerated' Guantanamo prisoners.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

She's great


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

The Lisa Simpson of Irish politics. Over achiever that puts the rest of us to shame.


----------



## Caveat (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

Always thought she was a bit sactimonious myself.


----------



## jhegarty (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

Thought she was too good to be president.


----------



## declanja (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

I felt it was very poor form to leave the Presidency of Ireland for another job. She was elected and sworn in for a full term.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



declanja said:


> I felt it was very poor form to leave the Presidency of Ireland for another job. She was elected and sworn in for a full term.



i think she offered more to the world by taking up that job rather than staying president of ireland


----------



## SlurrySlump (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

Did some legal work for a group of us before she became president, left to become president before the job was done. Never sent us a bill.


----------



## michaelm (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Caveat said:


> Always thought she was a bit sactimonious myself.





jhegarty said:


> Thought she was too good to be president.


Agree with these comments.  Do you people not sleep?


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

I think that her first visit to Somalia changed her in a profound way (the sights and sounds are different when you are there and you can’t get the smell on TV). I would never criticise her for what she did. She is a great Irish person and we should be proud of her and the place she had and still has on the world stage.


----------



## europhile (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



jhegarty said:


> Thought she was too good to be president.



Agreed.  So did I.


----------



## Delboy (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

walked out on the Irish Presidency. Very full of her own importance and I felt she always believed herself to be too big for Ireland. So glad she left when she did allthough she's cloned herself to keep an eye on her home base, Ivana Bacik anyone!
1 of the 'do as I say not as I do' brigade (leader= Bono) when it comes to poverty and giving more to the 3rd world..... have you seen the pension she's currently getting from her time as president....136k. outrageous.


----------



## europhile (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*

If she were to practice as a barriser, she'd be earning a lot more.


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Delboy said:


> walked out on the Irish Presidency. Very full of her own importance and I felt she always believed herself to be too big for Ireland. So glad she left when she did allthough she's cloned herself to keep an eye on her home base, Ivana Bacik anyone!
> 1 of the 'do as I say not as I do' brigade (leader= Bono) when it comes to poverty and giving more to the 3rd world..... have you seen the pension she's currently getting from her time as president....136k. outrageous.



Ivana Bacik does not have the same political agenda as Mary Robinson.
People who have a high income are entitled to hold views in social issues. I do not know how Mary Robinson (or Bono) spends her money but I am sure that they both give a considerable amount of their time to causes which are to the greater good. Your comments smack of small minded begrudgery.


----------



## declanja (7 Dec 2008)

In fairness the OP has asked for honest opinion, so let us all have our say! 

I think she is a fine barrister, was a valuable contributor to social reform in Ireland in the 70s and 80s. I think she agreed to run for Presidency in the belief that she would not get elected, maybe with the promise of something else from Dick Spring. She managed to get elected through FF shooting themselves in the foot with comments by Pee Flynn and poor Brian tripping himself up. 

I agree with other posters that she gave the impression of too big for Ireland and that she used the Presidency to promote herself, which is fair enough as politics goes.

 But I still believe it was not right to leave without completing her full term. Her oath of office did not contain a line about staying in the Aras until a better job offer was made!


----------



## Delboy (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Purple said:


> Ivana Bacik does not have the same political agenda as Mary Robinson.
> People who have a high income are entitled to hold views in social issues. I do not know how Mary Robinson (or Bono) spends her money but I am sure that they both give a considerable amount of their time to causes which are to the greater good. Your comments smack of small minded begrudgery.



was asked for an opinion so I gave it. No begrudgery at all, but hate to hear people who earn fortunes lecturing the general populace about the 3rd world etc. She was president for less than 7 years and earns a pension of 136k. She's probably also earning a not inconsiderable sum from her time as a senator.
She quit the post, the highest in this land, once a better job offer came along.


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Delboy said:


> She quit the post, the highest in this land, once a better job offer came along.


 I do not think that was her motivation. Do you remember the TV reports from Somalia when she visited there? It was clear that it had a profound effect on her. 
Despite this I do have mixed feelings about her resigning as President but I do not think it was because of political ambition; I think she felt a moral imperative to do what she could to help. 
I was not a huge fan of hers before she became President and I agree that she could be sanctimonious but I never doubted her motives and feel that she is a person of impeccable character, as well as considerable ability. A few more morally courageous civically minded citizens would do this country no harm.


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Purple said:


> feel that she is a person of impeccable character, as well as considerable ability. A few more morally courageous civically minded citizens would do this country no harm.



Here here, couldn't put it better myself!


----------



## Mpsox (8 Dec 2008)

Can't stand her, as an former emigrant, I hated her "candle in the window" stuff and like many people in the same position overseas, I would have loved to have told her what to do with it
Detest the way she used the presidency to get a better job elsewhere. Why did she run if at the back of her mind she was always going to walk out to something else?


----------



## Raskolnikov (8 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



Delboy said:


> she's cloned herself to keep an eye on her home base, Ivana Bacik anyone!


Oh please, don't insult our Mary with that analogy!

I saw the cover of an Ivana Bacik biography with a quote, "Dragging Ireland into the 20th century". Now there's someone who's pompous and has an over-inflated view on themselves.


----------



## ninsaga (8 Dec 2008)

Mpsox said:


> ......
> Detest the way she used the presidency to get a better job elsewhere. Why did she run if at the back of her mind she was always going to walk out to something else?



Isn't that what many ambitious people do in most walks of life anyway? I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## europhile (8 Dec 2008)

> "Dragging Ireland into the 20th century".



21st.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Dec 2008)

I think that if she had a penis this post would never have opened!

In regard to the comments about her believing she were too good for the Presidency, where is the evidence of that? She was in fact the first President of this Country to open the Aras to the people, she invited many, many community groups in and had what could only be termed as an inclusive Presidency, hardly a sign that she was too good for a post that prior to her was an ivory tower for the retired.


----------



## Lauren (8 Dec 2008)

Amazing woman. She made the Presidency real and relevant to everyone.... I'm with you gillarosa!


----------



## BoscoTalking (8 Dec 2008)

gillarosa said:


> She was in fact the first President of this Country to open the Aras to the people, she invited many, many community groups in and had what could only be termed as an inclusive Presidency, hardly a sign that she was too good for a post that prior to her was an ivory tower for the retired.


Very true. I am glad that she felt it her duty not to plod along with the status quo and used her presidency to do a lot of good. Prior to her can we name a president who gave us value for money!


----------



## Purple (8 Dec 2008)

gillarosa said:


> I think that if she had a penis this post would never have opened!


 I agree


----------



## rmelly (8 Dec 2008)

_



			I think that if she had a penis this post would never have opened!
		
Click to expand...

_ 


Purple said:


> I agree


 
You are both entitled to that opinion, but no, the post has nothing to do with gender/sex. She just happened to annoy me that day, reminding me that I fundamentally disagree with her world view - it could quite easily have been Michael D. Higgins or someone else of his ilk.


----------



## Purple (8 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> You are both entitled to that opinion, but no, the post has nothing to do with gender/sex. She just happened to annoy me that day, reminding me that I fundamentally disagree with her world view - it could quite easily have been Michael D. Higgins or someone else of his ilk.



I wasn't trying to have a go at you, my apologies.


----------



## declanja (8 Dec 2008)

I do think that she was more popular with women than men. It was a milestone for "mna na hEireann". She did bring style to the Arus and made Mary Mc Aleese's election easier.
My other criticisms stands nevertheless and it was a snub to the people that elected her to walk off the job. At least Keano never stood for election!


----------



## rmelly (8 Dec 2008)

Purple said:


> I wasn't trying to have a go at you, my apologies.


 
Don't worry, it wasn't taken as you having a go.


----------



## Lollix (8 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



ninsaga said:


> i think she offered more to the world by taking up that job rather than staying president of ireland


I saw that as a cynical career move at the time, and that's still my view. I voted for her the first time, thought she was a breath of fresh air in Irish politics, but I wouldn't be caught like that again. The system kind of sucks in the best of them, doesn't it?


----------



## Caveat (9 Dec 2008)

gillarosa said:


> I think that if she had a penis this post would never have opened!


 
Ah c'mon, in all fairness now I think  if it turned out that Mary Robinson had a penis there would _definitely_ be a thread opened about it.


----------



## Purple (9 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Ah c'mon, in all fairness now I think  if it turned out that Mary Robinson had a penis there would _definitely_ be a thread opened about it.



Excellent


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Penis connection or not, the testosterone levels are quite high ....... judgeing by the voice. This would account for her over-zealous streak. Ruthlessly ambitious, her privileged upbringing and airy fairy mutterings made her a role model for other ladies of that ilk and drag queens.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> Penis connection or not, the testosterone levels are quite high ....... judgeing by the voice. This would account for her over-zealous streak. Ruthlessly ambitious, her privileged upbringing and airy fairy mutterings made her a role model for other ladies of that ilk and drag queens.


 
She certainly is a role model to me. I guess that classes me in with either 'ladies of that ilk' or 'drag queens'. Judging by your tone I wonder whether I should pretend to have my own penis.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> Penis connection or not, the testosterone levels are quite high ....... judgeing by the voice. This would account for her over-zealous streak. Ruthlessly ambitious, her privileged upbringing and airy fairy mutterings made her a role model for other ladies of that ilk and drag queens.



Are only the poor allowed to have a social conscience?


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Sorry Vanilla! This is not personalised. Of course you're not. It's just my take on wimmin who occasionally wear chokers, neck scarves etc to hide the first man's fruit. Now, Bonny Tyler, Alison Moyet and Macy Grey have got beautiful voices, panache and fashion dexterity ........... and don't look like fish out of water.


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Again Purple. Without the poor there would be no need to have a social conscience. What would these people do then? Create another percieved underlayer that can be the focus of their altruism?


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I wonder whether I should pretend to have my own penis.


 
Well that's it, Purple's gone_ right_ off you now.

Or...you never know...


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> Again Purple. Without the poor there would be no need to have a social conscience. What would these people do then? Create another percieved underlayer that can be the focus of their altruism?


The world will never be perfect, that doesn’t mean that we should accept things as they are.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Well that's it, Purple's gone_ right_ off you now.
> 
> Or...you never know...



I’m VERY open minded


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Purple said:


> The world will never be perfect, that doesn’t mean that we should accept things as they are.


Don't tell that to the local chapter of AA. And I don't mean Myles Whatdoyoucallhim's crowd on roadwatch


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> Don't tell that to the local chapter of AA. And I don't mean Myles Whatdoyoucallhim's crowd on roadwatch


I think the world is perfect when I am drinking, not what I'm not...


----------



## TarfHead (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: Honest opinions on Mary Robinson, please*



ninsaga said:


> i think she offered more to the world by taking up that job rather than staying president of ireland


 

Some comments ..

She wasn't the electorate's first choice for the office. IIRC, Brian Lenihan was ahead on first preferences; Mary Robinson got to the Aras ahead of him on transfers (can't remember the third candidate - Austin Currie ?). I'm not convinced that PR is appropriate method for our Presidential election/single-seat constituency.
In the office, she did a good job and raised it's visibility domestically and abroad.
She left a taint on her legacy with the undignified way she bolted for the UN for a job no-one had heard of beforehand, or since. Her cheerleaders in the Irish media were gushing about how important and influential the UN job was. Yet, who (without research), can recall who her predecessor, or her successor, was ? Or the current holder of the office ?
The way the Irish media painted it, you would swear the job was next-in-line to UN General Secretary. And, on that, what does the UN ever do, beyond a Father Ted-like '_Down with that sort of thing_' ?


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Dec 2008)

Maybe all these "do gooders" annoy us because our achievements or contributions seem meagre compared to theirs, and maybe they'e into self-promotion and love the accolades... BUT...  on balance they have added more to society that their annoyance coefficient takes away.

So let's not be too hard on:


Bono
Bob Geldof (moany bleedin accent though)
Maire Mhic Roibin
Sting
Peace Process bandwagoners (too numerous to list)
etc.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2008)

Fair enough Betsy Og - apart from Sting.

I'm not making any allowances for him - not just because he's a do gooder but because he's a pretentious, self righteous, annoying, aloof git with a palpable air of smug spirituality...IMO.

And his music is even crap since about 1983.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Fair enough Betsy Og - apart from Sting.
> 
> I'm not making any allowances for him - not just because he's a do gooder but because he's a pretentious, self righteous, annoying, aloof git with a palpable air of smug spirituality...IMO.
> 
> And his music is even crap since about 1983.


 
+1

If Sting is so concerned about the rainforest, why doesn't he go live there and reduce the global epidemic of boring MOR elevator music.

And, another point about Mary Robinson - naming your son Aubrey - how cruel is that  ?


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

AFAIK Aubrey is Ms Robinson's poppa's name.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2008)

Simeon said:


> AFAIK Aubrey is Ms Robinson's poppa's name.


Still though...


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Now, if 'twas Aubrey Hepburn .........


----------

